

CipherExchange: A safe and reliable way to trade cyrptocurrencies - rloomba
http://www.cipherexchange.com/

======
draaglom
Good idea (I think?) but your page isn't very good.

Some pointers:

The name appears to imply btc to altcoin trading, but nowhere on the page does
it say anything about which currencies it supports. Is it BTC-LTC-*? BTC-USD?

I don't think "simple elegant design" is a good "headline" feature. Either
just _have_ good design (which you do) and let it speak for itself, or talk
about in terms of what it does for me, the user (you do kinda mention it
further down, to be fair)

Your security section could do with more detail. HTTPS only covers one aspect!
Many bitcoin websites have been hacked, and I'd like to hear why you won't be.

With that said, I'd like to see where you go with this. I've requested an
invite!

